# Zelda (senior) and her new baby brother, Frodo



## VTGirlT (May 23, 2013)

In my last post, I was torn on what the BEST thing to do for ZELDA was, and thankfully I did do the best thing for Zelda.

Meet Frodo, the tiny guy who brings a lot of happiness to his big sister (and her dad and me) My partner wanted another GSD, I said... not while Miss Zelda is still around, they would be too much for Zelda... And guess what my parent is over the moon with Frodo XD

Zelda will always be my heart dog, but I do enjoy this crazy guy lol he can be such a sweetie too!

Zelda and Frodo play a lot, tug, and mouthing games, and we limit the chase games but usually, it's just him under the couch poking his head out and Zelda will play whack a mole with his little head and they both love it XD I haven't seen this side of her since years ago when her best dog friend died unexpectedly. Most of the time when they play Zelda is laying down, or Zelda stands in one place while Frodo uses his ENTIRE body to try and play tug, and Zelda just casually moves her head side to side with a toy, she absolutely eats that up, "try and take this from me". There are moments when I have to intervene and give breaks, (like when he tries to use her tail as the tug toy...) but that is the nature of it and it seems less and less. Also, Frodo is very responsive to me letting him know he's going too far. Hoping to take both of them to nose work classes, and Frodo to puppy class once he is fully vaccinated (which he is almost)

This is not a post to tell people with seniors to get another dog, because it really isn't for every dog. It just was for Zelda. Her quality of life went up, and it makes her mama so happy.. 🥰

Anyways wanted to share this joy with anyone who has been on the Zelda journey since almost.. 9.5 years ago now. (Zelda will be 10 in December! <3)


----------



## VTGirlT (May 23, 2013)




----------



## Honey Maid (Dec 25, 2020)

That is great, how fun it is to watch them play. Great idea to not, get another GSD, but a smaller guy she can play with that won't bowl her over.


----------

